# funky pups!!!!!!!



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

12"_WOOFER_SPEAKERS_SUBWOOFER_150Wea_ONLY_25.95_FOR_TWO - eBay (item 260611438158 end time Jun-28-10 19:00:51 PDT)


----------



## bumpinP (May 5, 2010)

has anybody ever heard of these? that log is crazy


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

bumpinP said:


> has anybody ever heard of these?


No, never.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Come on!! Funky Pups FTW!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Great find! thanx so much..... I bought 2. Now to try my hand @ spl. 

Btw I'm serious!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dang, I wish they were 8's -I'd be all over 'em!

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Ziggy said:


> Dang, I wish they were 8's -I'd be all over 'em!


LOL, I'd forgotten about that one.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I seriously want a pair to hang on the wall, just like in the auction pic. One cone out, the other basket out.

The wall isn't baller without some Pups...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SOOOOOOOO Tempted, must not give in to the the Funky Pups


----------



## bumpinP (May 5, 2010)

If I had money I'd be bumpin a set right now. Tell the kids to call me funky pops!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow said:


> SOOOOOOOO Tempted, must not give in to the the Funky Pups


Me too. If I do give in I'll have one installed in the truck at Marks with a switch to go between the RE's and the pup. Already have a sealed box it can go in too. If someone wants to order a pair then send me one in a way that we'd come out exactly half I'll do it! Chef you want to just for grins?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Me too. If I do give in I'll have one installed in the truck at Marks with a switch to go between the RE's and the pup. Already have a sealed box it can go in too. If someone wants to order a pair then send me one in a way that we'd come out exactly half I'll do it! Chef you want to just for grins?


I'm thinking of 2 hanging from the rear deck.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Price-wise, the Lanzar closeouts at Credence are a better deal.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Price-wise, the Lanzar closeouts at Credence are a better deal.


That may be true, but they arent Funky Pups...


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

anybody know ever model one?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

don't care ya'll i'm gonna hit a 145 with 2


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

I thought "Funky Pups" were a pair of aging, saggy breasts in a tube top?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I'm thinking of 2 hanging from the rear deck.


DOO EET CHEF


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Freedom First said:


> I thought "Funky Pups" were a pair of aging, saggy breasts in a tube top?


That's almost Sigable


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

They'd make nice ashtrays in a C.A. shop?


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Bought two, plan on running my ARC 4000SE to them @ 2 ohms. Its going to be Armageddon!


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Frickin sweet. I already have a 7 or 8 of em but some NIB ones would be nice. I always wanted a crate... they packed them 6 to a box, all cones facing out and the magnets in the middle with a little divider.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

auction ending soon get em while ya can!


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

New Auction Listed, 29 more days boys.

12"_WOOFER_SPEAKERS_SUBWOOFER_150Wea_ONLY_25.95_FOR_TWO - eBay (item 370402443491 end time Jul-28-10 19:23:18 PDT)


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

woot 4 funkies


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm gonna mount these on top of a 4 cu ft enclosure in their own little .40 chamber and stick 25 watts each on them so they move and mount my REAL 12's on the other side hidden


----------



## randyrussell13 (Apr 12, 2010)

> I'm gonna mount these on top of a 4 cu ft enclosure in their own little .40 chamber and stick 25 watts each on them so they move and mount my REAL 12's on the other side hidden


LOL! That is a guineas pup application! Better post some pics!


----------

